# Pad Training Success!!!



## lolasmommy (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi Everyone!

Lola is 5 months and she is about 95% trained to pee and poop on her pee pee pads. 

I have a pad in her play pen and one outside in the living room. 
She mostly uses the one in the livingroom...maybe she likes to keep her play pen clean. 

They way I trained her was by rewarding and scaring her. When she has an accident I scare her by making noise with her with a rolled up magazine and call her "cochina" (means dirty in Spanish). She now familiarizes that word when she has an accident and hides from me. I only scare her if I catch her in the act. Because if you try to scare a puppy after some time has passed they will not know what they did wrong. And it's your fault for not supervising the pup. Also, Lola does not have full access to the whole house. I will gradually introduce her to other rooms once she is %100 potty trained.
When she successfully uses the pee pee pads I give her lots of praise and say "good girl!" and give her a yummy treat (she goes crazy for). This I think has been a HUGE help. 

Hopefully, this will help someone out there. It has taken a lot of patience and it did not happen over night.Good luck!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Please don't intentionally scare your puppy. Making your puppy so afraid that she hides from you creates a huge amount of unhealthy stress for your puppy. You can have much better results with praise and positive reinforcement.


----------



## LittleOlivia (Jan 8, 2017)

Oh wow, please do not scare her.. that's mean and unnecessary. Olivia was my first dog ever and I had her trained by 5 months. Chloe was trained by 4 months. 

It's about being consistent, praising, encouraging and putting them on the pad every 30-45mins as a pup. If they ever messed up and went where they weren't suppose to, I either said nothing and just cleaned it up or said a simple "no!" (in a stern but not loud voice) and cleaned it up.

I also crated while potty training, but only at nighttime and it was on my bed with me. I confine them to my bedroom, walk-in closet and ensuite bathroom for lots of room to play together while I'm not home.


----------

